# Who uses cattle/horse wormer for their dogs



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Well I have been reading and reading and reading about worming dogs with Ivermectin... I keep coming up with a million different answers on dosage.
I know Ivermectin is in heartgard which is to prevent heart worms so Ivermectin prevents heart worms. I also know dogs who carry the "merle gene" can be killed by Ivermectin, collies ect. Seems like a lot of people use Ivermectin cattle injectable for their dogs, I would love to do this as it would save tons of money.. but really need to figure out the right dosage.. Does any one use this, what dosage ?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

First, I am not a vet... This is just what I use for my dog..
Valbazen at 1cc per 10 lbs for 3 days.

Cats get Safeguard 
1cc per 5 lbs for 3 days


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

DO NOT give your dog Ivermectin if he is a collie-type dog. I deworm my dog and goats here with DWorm A and GI Soother ... I would probably go to the vet for specific dog dewormers. My dog is a mutt, and I can't be positive he'd be okay with Ivermectin.


----------

